# Error installing xorg because of dri



## mtl (May 9, 2012)

Hello,

Please help. Error messages are below:

-thank you
-mtl


```
]mklib: Making FreeBSD shared library:  i810_dri.so
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel i810_dri.so ../../../../../lib
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.6.1/src/mesa/drivers/dri/i810'
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.6.1/src/mesa/drivers/dri/i915'
running /usr/local/bin/makedepend
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.6.1/src/mesa/drivers/dri/i915'
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.6.1/src/mesa/drivers/dri/i915'
cc -c -I. -I../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common -Iserver -I../../../../../include -I../../../../../src/mesa
 -I../../../../../src/egl/main -I../../../../../src/egl/drivers/dri -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/drm
    -I/usr/local/include -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -std=c99  -fno-strict-aliasing
  -fPIC  -DUSE_X86_ASM -DUSE_MMX_ASM -DUSE_3DNOW_ASM -DUSE_SSE_ASM -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DUSE_XCB -DPTHREADS
 -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DHAVE_ALIAS -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -I../intel
 -I../intel/server -DI915 -DDRM_VBLANK_FLIP=DRM_VBLANK_FLIP i830_context.c -o i830_context.o
cc -c -I. -I../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common -Iserver -I../../../../../include -I../../../../../src/mesa
 -I../../../../../src/egl/main -I../../../../../src/egl/drivers/dri -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/drm
    -I/usr/local/include -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -std=c99  -fno-strict-aliasing
  -fPIC  -DUSE_X86_ASM -DUSE_MMX_ASM -DUSE_3DNOW_ASM -DUSE_SSE_ASM -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DUSE_XCB -DPTHREADS
 -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DHAVE_ALIAS -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -I../intel
 -I../intel/server -DI915 -DDRM_VBLANK_FLIP=DRM_VBLANK_FLIP i830_metaops.c -o i830_metaops.o
In file included from i830_context.h:31,
                 from i830_context.c:28:
../intel/intel_context.h:38:26: error: intel_bufmgr.h: No such file or directory
In file included from i830_metaops.c:34:
../intel/intel_screen.h:33:26: error: intel_bufmgr.h: No such file or directory
In file included from i830_metaops.c:34:
../intel/intel_screen.h:81: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'dri_bufmgr'
In file included from ../intel/intel_context.h:40,
                 from i830_context.h:31,
                 from i830_context.c:28:
../intel/intel_screen.h:81: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'dri_bufmgr'
In file included from ../intel/intel_batchbuffer.h:6,
                 from i830_metaops.c:35:
../intel/intel_context.h:93: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'drm_intel_bo'
../intel/intel_context.h:166: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'dri_bo'
../intel/intel_context.h:183: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'dri_bufmgr'
In file included from i830_metaops.c:35:
../intel/intel_batchbuffer.h:47: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'dri_bo'
../intel/intel_batchbuffer.h:94: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'dri_bo'
In file included from i830_context.h:31,
                 from i830_context.c:28:
../intel/intel_context.h:93: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'drm_intel_bo'
../intel/intel_batchbuffer.h: In function 'intel_batchbuffer_space':
../intel/intel_batchbuffer.h:107: error: 'struct intel_batchbuffer' has no member named 'size'
../intel/intel_batchbuffer.h:107: error: 'struct intel_batchbuffer' has no member named 'ptr'
../intel/intel_batchbuffer.h:107: error: 'struct intel_batchbuffer' has no member named 'map'
../intel/intel_batchbuffer.h: In function 'intel_batchbuffer_emit_dword':../intel/intel_context.h:166: error:
 expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'dri_bo'

../intel/intel_batchbuffer.h:114: error: 'struct intel_batchbuffer' has no member named 'map'
../intel/intel_context.h:183: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'dri_bufmgr'
../intel/intel_batchbuffer.h:116: error: 'struct intel_batchbuffer' has no member named 'ptr'
../intel/intel_batchbuffer.h:117: error: 'struct intel_batchbuffer' has no member named 'ptr'
../intel/intel_batchbuffer.h: In function 'intel_batchbuffer_require_space':
../intel/intel_batchbuffer.h:125: error: 'struct intel_batchbuffer' has no member named 'size'
../intel/intel_batchbuffer.h:131: error: 'struct intel_context' has no member named 'constant_cliprect'
../intel/intel_batchbuffer.h:135: error: 'struct intel_batchbuffer' has no member named 'cliprect_mode'
../intel/intel_batchbuffer.h:136: error: 'struct intel_batchbuffer' has no member named 'cliprect_mode'
../intel/intel_batchbuffer.h:138: error: 'struct intel_batchbuffer' has no member named 'cliprect_mode'
../intel/intel_batchbuffer.h:140: error: 'struct intel_batchbuffer' has no member named 'cliprect_mode'
In file included from i830_context.c:28:
i830_context.h:133: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'dri_bo'
In file included from i830_metaops.c:36:
../intel/intel_regions.h: At top level:
../intel/intel_regions.h:55: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'dri_bo'
../intel/intel_regions.h:135: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token
In file included from i830_metaops.c:38:
i830_context.h:133: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'dri_bo'
i830_metaops.c: In function 'set_no_stencil_write':
i830_metaops.c:71: error: 'struct i830_hw_state' has no member named 'emitted'
i830_metaops.c: In function 'set_no_depth_write':
i830_metaops.c:86: error: 'struct i830_hw_state' has no member named 'emitted'
i830_metaops.c: In function 'set_depth_replace':
i830_metaops.c:111: error: 'struct i830_hw_state' has no member named 'emitted'
i830_metaops.c: In function 'set_stencil_replace':
i830_metaops.c:160: error: 'struct i830_hw_state' has no member named 'emitted'
i830_metaops.c: In function 'set_color_mask':
i830_metaops.c:181: error: 'struct i830_hw_state' has no member named 'emitted'
i830_metaops.c: In function 'set_no_texture':
i830_metaops.c:203: error: 'struct i830_hw_state' has no member named 'emitted'
i830_metaops.c: In function 'set_texture_blend_replace':
i830_metaops.c:227: error: 'struct i830_hw_state' has no member named 'emitted'
i830_metaops.c: At top level:
i830_metaops.c:240: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'dri_bo'
i830_metaops.c: In function 'set_tex_rect_source':
i830_metaops.c:303: error: 'struct i830_hw_state' has no member named 'tex_buffer'
i830_metaops.c:303: error: 'buffer' undeclared (first use in this function)
i830_metaops.c:303: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
i830_metaops.c:303: error: for each function it appears in.)
i830_metaops.c:304: error: 'struct i830_hw_state' has no member named 'tex_offset'
i830_metaops.c:335: error: 'struct i830_hw_state' has no member named 'emitted'
i830_metaops.c: In function 'set_vertex_format':
i830_metaops.c:352: error: 'struct i830_hw_state' has no member named 'emitted'
i830_metaops.c: In function 'meta_import_pixel_state':
i830_metaops.c:386: error: 'struct i830_hw_state' has no member named 'emitted'
i830_metaops.c:393: error: 'struct i830_hw_state' has no member named 'emitted'
i830_metaops.c: In function 'install_meta_state':
i830_context.c: In function 'i830CreateContext':
i830_context.c:75: error: 'struct intel_context' has no member named 'ViewportMatrix'
i830_context.c:85: error: 'struct intel_context' has no member named 'no_rast'
i830_metaops.c:421: error: 'struct i830_hw_state' has no member named 'active'
i830_metaops.c:422: error: 'struct i830_hw_state' has no member named 'emitted'
i830_context.c:108: error: 'struct intel_context' has no member named 'verts'
i830_metaops.c:424: error: 'struct i830_hw_state' has no member named 'emitted'
i830_metaops.c:424: error: 'struct i830_hw_state' has no member named 'emitted'
i830_metaops.c: In function 'leave_meta_state':
i830_metaops.c:436: error: 'struct i830_hw_state' has no member named 'emitted'
i830_metaops.c:436: error: 'struct i830_hw_state' has no member named 'emitted'
gmake[5]: *** [i830_context.o] Error 1
gmake[5]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gmake[5]: *** [i830_metaops.o] Error 1
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.6.1/src/mesa/drivers/dri/i915'
gmake[4]: *** [subdirs] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.6.1/src/mesa/drivers/dri'
gmake[3]: *** [default] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.6.1/src/mesa/drivers'
gmake[2]: *** [driver_subdirs] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.6.1/src/mesa'
gmake[1]: *** [subdirs] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.6.1/src'
gmake: *** [default] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/dri.
```


----------



## eg (May 16, 2012)

Confirmed.


```
# uname -srm
FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p7 i386
```


----------



## eg (May 17, 2012)

/etc/make.conf:

```
# graphics/dri
.if ${.CURDIR:N*/graphics/dri} == ""
CFLAGS= -march=native
.endif
```


----------

